# Lights and the almighty budget



## Adarious (Feb 27, 2005)

As you all likely know, I'm running on flourescents ... the growth rate of the plants are noticable, but at only about 1 1/4 ft tall..is slow.  I was browsing hps lights yesterday, though the one I found is a bit over budget.  There is absolutely no way that I can conceive getting a switchable balast and both MH/HPS bulbs at this point.  The setup I had decided on last night is linked below:

Bulb: 430 Watt HPS Son Agro 
Ballast: Maximizer Ballast 
Reflector: Horizontal Reflector (to be suspended from ceiling by a chain-link and ceiling hooks) 

Total Cost: $377.79

The alternative option is linked here:  The Alternative 
This would be the 400 watt system...I do not intend to use a light over 400 watts.  In this alternative scenario, I'd also be doing the reflector upgrade and cooling upgrade listed to the right-hand side menu.

At this point, my budget is 250 ... I may be forced to wait anywhere from 2 weeks to a month to get either of these.  I do ask for opinions on either setup.  I also ask opinions about growing with just the Son Agro HPS bulb and no MH bulb.  Further, I've noticed that most of these 'systems' come with air cooling fittings ... but what about the source of the cooling..a fan?  This part has been elusive to me and I'd appreciate help finding it...preferrably not expensive as I'm already bringing my budget to its knees trying to get this light.

Something worth noting is that this company's ballasts seem of a higher quality than the usual ballasts found, even in sense of warrantee and capacitor heat tollerance (in some cases).  I would appreciate opinions on other options here...in the way of a Son Agro HPS setup.  The TC (total cost) needs to be kept 350 or lower ... though quality is also an issue.  Currently I'm 100 shy of the 350 margin necessary for the light ... and this doesn't include the cooling fan.

Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## notthecops (Mar 27, 2005)

I can get you a 400w switchable ballast, with 'batwing' style reflector for $225US, plus shipping.  PM me if interested.  I can get whatever ANYBODY wants.


----------



## Diseased Strain (Mar 28, 2005)

notthecops said:
			
		

> I can get you a 400w switchable ballast, with 'batwing' style reflector for $225US, plus shipping.  PM me if interested.  I can get whatever ANYBODY wants.



Search for ULTIMATE HPS?MH on E-bay. There is a guy who sells kits with timer, 400w MH and HPS with added reds and blues , reflector and ballast from high yield lighting for 199, 235 with shipping.

I'll see if I can find a link for ya.


----------



## Diseased Strain (Mar 28, 2005)

And yes, the air cooling hoods you will need to buy a in-line fan. To cool the bulb.


----------



## Goldie (Mar 28, 2005)

Well, I am on a budget too, but I found that my cfl`s did well for the lr. The next lr grow I do indoors, I am going to put extra ones along the sides, to see it it will increase the yield a bit.


----------



## Diseased Strain (Mar 28, 2005)

Well, good luck man. Hope it goes good for ya. Get some pic's up when ya can.


----------



## Goldie (Mar 29, 2005)

I think it will. I have been following a few grows where cfl`s are the only lights used, and the plants are doing marvelous. I have only done the lr grow, so far.


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 29, 2005)

how meny watts of clf are you useing


----------



## Goldie (Mar 29, 2005)

LOL - let me go look - 2 25W cfl`s(cool), 2 34W cfl`s(cool), and 1 125W garden cfl(full spectrum). Not too shabby, for a lr grow. I`d have to bump it WAY up for anything else, I think. Except maybe lr crosses, which I am doing next...


----------

